# New wood pellet grill made in USA



## ttkt57 (Dec 11, 2020)

I retired this year, and when my old, cheap smoker rusted through on Thanksgiving day, my wife told me it was time I had a proper retirement gift.

Here's the first picture--grates seasoned and ready to go.


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 11, 2020)

Even the cover and accessory box are made in USA.


----------



## normanaj (Dec 11, 2020)

What brand is the smoker?


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 11, 2020)

The burn grate looks a lot like Yoder's, but it has more holes.


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 11, 2020)

normanaj said:


> What brand is the smoker?


Stand by for the big reveal!


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 11, 2020)

Yoder skips this heat deflector below the drip pan.


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 11, 2020)

The burn grate holder looks similar to Yoder's. Might be heavier.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 11, 2020)

Anxiously waiting the reveal.  Congrats.


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 11, 2020)

Auger is about six inches long with a sold rod all the way down the center. Igniter is not the new ceramic type. Pit still has factory metal shavings in it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## bregent (Dec 11, 2020)

I know that Sawtooth/Outlaw is out of Boise....


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 11, 2020)

The (seasoned) drip pan is bent to direct grease to the middle before it flows into the drain.


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 11, 2020)

We put it in my truck with a forklift. Now I need to find three friends to help me get it to my patio.


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 11, 2020)

CEO grew up in central Texas, majored in physics in college, moved up here for an engineering position. Bought out a local pellet grill company and designed a new elite line not for people coming to pellets from gas grills but for people coming from offset stick burners. Made it his goal to produce the best smoke flavor profile of any pellet grill available. I'm eager to taste something off this unit as soon as possible. Snow coming in this weekend though.


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 11, 2020)

Ash clean out should be a breeze.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 11, 2020)

No offense, but I haven’t seen any reason yet to sell my Yoder.


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 11, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> No offense, but I haven’t seen any reason yet to sell my Yoder.


I guess I haven't spent enough time on social media to think a "no offense" needs to begin sentences that express preferences. We used to say "I'm a Chevy man" without saying, "No offense, but I'm a Chevy man." These days you can't say you prefer Wendy's to McDonald's without needing to say, "No offense, but . . ."

I'm a big boy. I come from a generation that could debate everything from Baptists' differences with Presbyterians to Democrats' differences with Republicans without having to say, "No offense." I miss those days.

Yoders are great. Enjoy!


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 11, 2020)

Welded lid hinges. You can't adjust them, but then you never need to.


----------



## normanaj (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm good with this thread,I deal with BS everyday I don't need it here especially the political/religious BS.Enjoy whatever your smoker is.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 11, 2020)

Must be borrowed he can't tell you what it is because  it belongs to his neighbor or ex-wife.  

Warren


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 11, 2020)

OK, it's time, folks. 

Now, will somebody please get over here and help me lift this off my truck?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks for the laugh ttkt57 it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Nodak21 (Dec 11, 2020)

Meh


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 11, 2020)

Not ditching my Horizon for it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2020)

Aaawww, Come on guys...everybody is in such a hurry these days. Can't Y'all enjoy a little Mystery and Anticipation. HECK, a Hundred years ago a Stripper would take a lot longer to reveal...Nothing!...JJ


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 11, 2020)

ttkt57 said:


> OK, it's time, folks.
> 
> Now, will somebody please get over here and help me lift this off my truck?
> 
> ...


Looks really good. I can think of someone who is gonna need that model


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2020)

Well, I'm interested! Having the pellet auger separated from the fire pot is a feature I look for. It looks good from the outside side . How about some greater detail? The website does not give as much detail as some. I would like to see some interior pics, Please...JJ


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 11, 2020)

smokin peachey


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 11, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> Not ditching my Horizon for it.


And I'm not asking you to. Not even suggesting it. I'm sure your Horizon is wonderful.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 11, 2020)

Tell you what, If you drive it over to my house I will unload it for you!  That is an easy off load compared to the X-Fire grill.  And since I'm such a nice guy, I work out the kinks for ya.....

Congrats on the new smoker, hard to argue with a local vender!


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 11, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Well, I'm interested! Having the pellet auger separated from the fire pot is a feature I look for. It looks good from the outside side . How about some greater detail?...JJ


More detailed photos will follow after this snow blows through. It's getting chilly out.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 11, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Well, I'm interested! Having the pellet auger separated from the fire pot is a feature I look for. It looks good from the outside side . How about some greater detail?...JJ


I actually remember you posting that in a thread. This seems like a nice concept and even better that it’s made in the USA. I got my treager for that reason in 2006 or 7


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 11, 2020)

Congratulations on retirement and the new smoker. Look forward to seeing some cooks with it. The name is cool too. Maybe a comp team name or something to go with it


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> I actually remember you posting that in a thread. This seems like a nice concept and even better that it’s made in the USA. I got my treager for that reason in 2006 or 7



Which Traeger model has a pellet feed as described? Thanks...JJ


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 11, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Which Traeger model has a pellet feed as described? Thanks...JJ


None. I was meaning the built in USA part


----------



## bill1 (Dec 11, 2020)

ttkt57 said:


> ...Igniter is not the new ceramic type...


I like the fact that the igniter has air cooling around most of its circumference.  Nice design feature.


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 11, 2020)

bill1 said:


> I like the fact that the igniter has air cooling around most of its circumference.  Nice design feature.


I like that too. I hope this igniter lasts longer than the ones on the USA-made Traeger I had years ago. Those were very unreliable.


----------



## bill1 (Dec 11, 2020)

And indeed, congrats on your retirement and smoker to commemorate it.  I enjoyed the "reveal".  
All of life is a story and all the world's a stage.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 11, 2020)

ttkt57 said:


> I like that too. I hope this igniter lasts longer than the ones on the USA-made Traeger I had years ago. Those were very unreliable.


Absolutely!!! I have a new one in the package still


----------



## bill1 (Dec 11, 2020)

It seems to me there was a big improvement in igniter reliability across the board when they started being used in 3d ("additive manufacturing") printers.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 11, 2020)

ttkt57 said:


> I guess I haven't spent enough time on social media to think a "no offense" needs to begin sentences that express preferences. We used to say "I'm a Chevy man" without saying, "No offense, but I'm a Chevy man." These days you can't say you prefer Wendy's to McDonald's without needing to say, "No offense, but . . ."
> 
> I'm a big boy. I come from a generation that could debate everything from Baptists' differences with Presbyterians to Democrats' differences with Republicans without having to say, "No offense." I miss those days.
> 
> Yoders are great. Enjoy!


I'm just wondering if you're bringing a hot dish or a casserole to the church potluck!   

Nice looking smoker! Looking forward to more pics and food porn!

Ryan


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 11, 2020)

Here comes the snow, so I pulled out the cover and put it on even though the grill is still on the truck. 

Ha! Brand confusion!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 11, 2020)

ttkt57 said:


> I guess I haven't spent enough time on social media to think a "no offense" needs to begin sentences that express preferences. We used to say "I'm a Chevy man" without saying, "No offense, but I'm a Chevy man." These days you can't say you prefer Wendy's to McDonald's without needing to say, "No offense, but . . ."
> 
> I'm a big boy. I come from a generation that could debate everything from Baptists' differences with Presbyterians to Democrats' differences with Republicans without having to say, "No offense." I miss those days.
> 
> Yoders are great. Enjoy!


First off let me congratulate you in your retirement. That’s a  Big milestone.
No reason to get your hackles up over someone trying to be polite. My reference to “no offense “ was aimed at the engineer who designed this grill, and whom you were gushing over. In my opinion, this design is stolen, straight up, from Yoder. Not much engineering to it at all. I’m sure it will be a fine grill and will serve you very well. However, it just frosts me to see no creative thought and a straight out steal of another product. Especially from an engineer. The ash door is something I have wished was on my Yoder, but you will have to let us know how that extra diffuser over the fire pot works out. It must be removed to direct grill over fire and the Yoder has an adjustable baffle to allow evening out of grill temps. I’m curious how well it actually runs since some of the minor changes seem counter intuitive. To be clear, I did not mean to be critical of you personally. The grill on the other hand, I have reservations about. Welcome to the forum. It’s a nice spot on the inter webs and I’m in on the first cooks coming off your new pit.


----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 11, 2020)

Great looking pellet burner you have sir! Congrats on retirement as well!!! Can’t wait to see some cooks on her!


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 11, 2020)

Fun post.
Good job keeping the gang entertained for 40+ posts.
Congrats on the new pooper.  Let us know when you actually get to use it?  


Brokenhandle said:


> I'm just wondering if you're bringing a hot dish or a casserole to the church potluck!
> ...


In Idaho it is a "dish to pass" according to my sister-in-law.


chef jimmyj said:


> Aaawww, Come on guys...everybody is in such a hurry these days. Can't Y'all enjoy a little Mystery and Anticipation. HECK, a Hundred years ago a Stripper would take a lot longer to reveal...Nothing!...JJ


Didn't realize you were that old JJ. How can you still hold up the barbecue tool?


SmokinEdge said:


> First off let me congratulate you in your retirement.
> ...


Every brand of pellet pooper is either a knock off copy or enhanced version of the original Joe Traeger design from 30 some years back.
It took me years to get a pellet pooper grill, because I detest pellet heating stoves, especially from the company Joe started the venture. I thought they sent more heat out the flue than in the living space.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 11, 2020)

I see a major issue with that rig!  It ain't in my back yard
Congrats on the pellet grill and the retirement.  Enjoy both!


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 13, 2020)

Well, there's snow on the mountains now, but fortunately it didn't start before I got a chance to cook some tri-tip for California tacos. Yum.







Seasoned with salt, pepper, and garlic powder. Cooked on the Outlaw at 225 for about an hour and a half, then in the oven at 550 for ten minutes.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 13, 2020)

I like the looks of that.  Your rig did you proud!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 13, 2020)

Looks good and nice smoke ring.  The new Rig seems to be "rigged" up pretty darn good.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 13, 2020)

Got a light dust of snow today.
Nice tri-tip. Too expensive a cut around here for casual cooking.
How does your oven go to 550°?  Mine is in clean mode at that temp and the door is locked so anything would be a cinder at the finish.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 13, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Got a light dust of snow today.
> Nice tri-tip. Too expensive a cut around here for casual cooking.
> How does your oven go to 550°?  Mine is in clean mode at that temp and the door is locked so anything would be a cinder at the finish.



FA my pellet pooper goes to 600 and the new models go to 650.....ideal for grilling or seasoning CI pans!


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 13, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> How does your oven go to 550°?


I don't know. I guess I've never thought about it. It's a pretty ordinary Samsung gas range. Nothing fancy. I just ran the number up to 550 on the key pad and up it went.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 13, 2020)

ttkt57 said:


> I don't know. I guess I've never thought about it. It's a pretty ordinary Samsung gas range. Nothing fancy. I just ran the number up to 550 on the key pad and up it went.


 Just realized you were talking about the house oven. Yes our Bosch go to 550 as well.   As an FYI we never do self clean in ours as that heat is what cooks electronics....our ovens spend lots of time at 450 to 500


----------



## forktender (Dec 13, 2020)

ttkt57 said:


> I don't know. I guess I've never thought about it. It's a pretty ordinary Samsung gas range. Nothing fancy. I just ran the number up to 550 on the key pad and up it went.


Most ovens go to 550* it's actually rare to find one that doesn't, heck our 30 yr old GE goes up to 625* great for cooking pizza and searing under the broiler.

Nice look'in smoker congratulations.
Dan.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 14, 2020)

I would blow a butt gasket lifting that


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 14, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> I would blow a butt gasket lifting that



That's why its on wheels Rick.

Warren


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 14, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> I would blow a butt gasket lifting that


It took three of us, including my strong-as-a-horse ex-USMC special forces son. It's a tank.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks for the laughs ttkt57 and MJB05615 they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 14, 2020)

Most of the snow missed us, so I swept up what little fell on the patio . . . and now I think I'll do another cook! 

The clean-out door made ash removal from the first cook easy. A very nice feature.


----------



## ttkt57 (Dec 15, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> First off let me congratulate you in your retirement. That’s a  Big milestone.


Thanks! Much appreciated!


SmokinEdge said:


> No reason to get your hackles up


No worries. Never did, still haven't.


SmokinEdge said:


> My reference to “no offense “ was aimed at the engineer who designed this grill


I doubt anybody reading your first post would think that, but I'll take your word for it.


SmokinEdge said:


> this design is stolen, straight up, from Yoder.


I'm not a historian of pellet smokers, but didn't Louisiana come out with this before Yoder? And didn't Yoder "steal" its offset design from Horizon?


SmokinEdge said:


> Not much engineering to it at all.


That's a big claim. How do you know this?


SmokinEdge said:


> it just frosts me to see no creative thought and a straight out steal of another product.


Unless you know a lot more about the origin of the Louisiana/Yoder/Sawtooth burn basket than I do, how can you say this?


SmokinEdge said:


> some of the minor changes seem counter intuitive


Which would those be?


SmokinEdge said:


> Welcome to the forum. It’s a nice spot on the inter webs and I’m in on the first cooks coming off your new pit.


Thanks! Come on over; there's always plenty of grub and cold ones in the cooler.


----------



## ttkt57 (Jan 21, 2021)

Update after a few weeks of winter cooking on this little pellet smoker.

1. My favorite feature is the ash clean out door.  Back in the day, I had a USA made Traeger, and I've also used my son-in-law's Silverbac. Both are a pain in the neck to clean out and keep running effeciently. Not this one.

2. Temps take a while to settle in, but once all that thick steel gets saturated, this little beast holds temps extremely well, even when it drops down into the teens.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 21, 2021)

Looking mighty good. How's the taste of the food?


----------



## ttkt57 (Jan 21, 2021)

old sarge said:


> Looking mighty good. How's the taste of the food?


Thanks! Food is yummy. Not as much smoke flavor as my (rusted out and now defunct)  little Masterbuilt propane-and-wood-chunks unit delivered, but that was sometimes too much and hard to control. I might experiment with a pellet tube gizmo, but I'm in no hurry. Food is checking most of the boxes as is.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 21, 2021)

As long as you and yours are happy that is all that counts in life.  Enjoy!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 21, 2021)

ttkt57 said:


> ...
> Not as much smoke flavor as my (rusted out and now defunct)  little Masterbuilt propane-and-wood-chunks unit delivered, but that was sometimes too much and hard to control.
> I might experiment with a pellet tube gizmo, but I'm in no hurry. Food is checking most of the boxes as is.


Nature of the pooper.
I had a cheap offset stick burner and I loved the flavor.
I haven't noticed enough difference in flavor from the pellets used in the hopper so I use a pellet tube to give a better signature. (A friend of mine uses 2 tubes in his pooper.) Wife prefers the softer smoker from the pooper with tube or even the tube alone used in my kettle.


----------

